# How to Upload Photos



## rwolfe (Sep 28, 2014)

Do you know if there's any way to flip photos? For some reason they upload sideways for me from my phone, and I can't find a rotate button anywhere, nor a FAQ regarding how to use the album software. I ended up downloading them to my computer, flipping them, deleting the ones on the site, then re-uploading, but if there's an easier way to do it next time, I'm all ears. :/


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Robin! No such luck. I don't think there's any function on the forum for rotating that I know of. I think the way you're doing things is the only solution.

The problem with the photos...if you take them on your smartphone, the phone can pull data from the file that lets them know what orientation to display them in. The phone doesn't actually permanently rotate the file to the correct rotation, it's just kind of doing the equivalent of turning it's little digital head.

So when the files get to the stupid browser, it can't interpret that info so it just displays them without rotation. Which sucks.

Kinda talking outta my butt, but I think that's what happens.

I wish there was a better solution. It's already a pretty convoluted process. I just did a quick look and someone recommends always taking photos with your volume button facing down if you're planning on posting them to the web. Not sure if that works, and I rarely think that far ahead.

Anyway, I feel your pain!


----------

